# Kimber Compact Custom



## seanote (Sep 6, 2007)

I just purchased my first Kimber and I have a few questions about it. First I cant get the barrell out of the slide, its not like my other 1911's, maybe i'm over looking something?
Second, I have only had a chance to shoot about 15 rounds through it and this maybe a clip problem not sure but it jammed 3 out of 7 shots. It ejected but didnt feed.
Third I cant find any information on this model a Compact Custom, nothing on Kimbers web site or gun broker or here. Is this a rare limited gun, old, or new?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Is it the CDP II?

The barrell may just slide out the front after you have removed the guide rod.

Does this manual look like it describes your gun?

http://www.kimberamerica.com/downloads/Manuals/Compact.pdf

Here's a link to the gun I'm talking about: http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/cdp/compactcdp.php

Try cleaning the mags and see if that helps.

WM


----------



## seanote (Sep 6, 2007)

No this is not the same gun although similar. There are slight differences in the slide and mine unfortunatly doesnt have the ambidextrous thumb safety (im left handed). I do see that a tool is required to remove the spring guide and barrell. 
My mags are new so nothing to clean.
Thanks for the info


----------

